# Inflated job titles



## micmclo (26 Jan 2011)

Was in Subway the other day and the person's name tag was "sandwich artist"
And we all knew a "fuel injection technician" as the teenager pumping petrol at the local station. But that one was only messing

Do you know any others?
I've seen references to "waste management engineers". They use the bin lorry for the local council.


----------



## Sunny (26 Jan 2011)

I remember one of my first meetings with an American bank and getting a business card from a Vice President. Thought to myself, I had really arrived to be meeting these important people. Didn't realise that in America, everyone is a Vice President! Still trying to figure out after ten years how to tell the genuinely important people from the plebs!


----------



## truthseeker (26 Jan 2011)

I was Head of Hygiene in my first job in a supermarket - translation: toilet cleaner.

I read an expression on boards.ie yesterday that Id never heard before 'Destination Wedding' - it just meant getting married in a different country.


----------



## csirl (26 Jan 2011)

Every second person in the HSE is an "Assistant National Director" of something or other.


----------



## DB74 (26 Jan 2011)

I love this sketch from The Office:

*Tim: *"Team Leader don't mean anything mate"
*Gareth: *"Excuse me, it means I'm leader of a team"
*Tim: *"No it doesn't. It's a title someone's given you to get you to do something they don't want to do for free - it's like making the div kid at school milk monitor. No one respects it"
*Gareth: *"Er I think they do"
*Tim: *"No they don't Gareth"
*Gareth: *"Er yes they do, cos if people were rude to me then I used to give them their milk last... so it was warm."


----------



## callybags (26 Jan 2011)

I had a Vision Technician around at the weekend.

€25 inside and out. Good value.


----------



## fizzelina (26 Jan 2011)

micmclo said:


> I've seen references to "waste management engineers". They use the bin lorry for the local council.


 
What would Engineers Ireland say about this reference?? They are responsible to issue professional titles....[broken link removed]


----------



## Sunny (26 Jan 2011)

fizzelina said:


> What would Engineers Ireland say about this reference?? They are responsible to issue professional titles....[broken link removed]


 

I would guess nothing. No difference to chemical engineers calling themselves engineers.


----------



## fizzelina (26 Jan 2011)

Sunny said:


> I would guess nothing. No difference to chemical engineers calling themselves engineers.


 Yeah I said that in jest to be honest. I have even seen a "Hair Engineer" at work!!!! Job titles mean little in fairness.


----------



## Sunny (26 Jan 2011)

fizzelina said:


> Yeah I said that in jest to be honest. I have even seen a "Hair Engineer" at work!!!! Job titles mean little in fairness.


 
Wasn't there something recently where someone wanted a regulator to be set up for hairdressers or something!!


----------



## PetrolHead (26 Jan 2011)

DB74 said:


> I love this sketch from The Office:
> 
> *Tim: *"Team Leader don't mean anything mate"
> *Gareth: *"Excuse me, it means I'm leader of a team"
> ...




Not laughed as hard yet today as I did when reading this...

The written scripts are just as funny as the TV show.... 


I used to work for a guy who called himself 'Director of International Operations' until he got fed up of having to explain that he wasn't actually a 'Director' of the company ('International Director'). He thought he could be clever with the wording.


----------



## liaconn (26 Jan 2011)

Everyone seems to get a silly title in work nowadays eg

Customer Service Officer - Receptionist and switchboard person

Assistant Marketing Manager - Sends out booklets in the post

Head of Catering - Canteen Cook


----------



## roker (26 Jan 2011)

Did you ever come across the people with jumped up titles that say you must make an appointment to see them?


----------



## colin79ie (26 Jan 2011)

Public 'servant'


----------



## BillK (26 Jan 2011)

colin79ie said:


> Public 'servant'


 
That's an oxymoron!


----------



## ajapale (26 Jan 2011)

barrista = cafe attendant


----------



## Purple (26 Jan 2011)

It annoys me when people introduce themselves as Mr etc and then use my first name. It's usually doctors who do it; "Hello Ted, I'm Mr Smith".
I'm of the opinion that I'm paying them so if anyone is a "Mister" here it's me.


----------



## ajapale (26 Jan 2011)

It irks me when members of the traveling community refer to me as sir! or should be that a member of the TIN METALLURGIST profession?


----------



## becky (26 Jan 2011)

Purple said:


> It annoys me when people introduce themselves as Mr etc and then use my first name. It's usually doctors who do it; "Hello Ted, I'm Mr Smith".
> I'm of the opinion that I'm paying them so if anyone is a "Mister" here it's me.



I use to think it funny that surgeons insist (well not so much now) on being called Mr. instead of Dr..  Why go to the bother of doing medicine and then another exam afterwards just to go back to being called what you use to be called before you did all these exams.

Well that was before I knew how much they earned.


----------



## Purple (26 Jan 2011)

ajapale said:


> or should be that a member of the TIN METALLURGIST profession?



Lol


----------



## Purple (26 Jan 2011)

becky said:


> I use to think it funny that surgeons insist (well not so much now) on being called Mr. instead of Dr..  Why go to the bother of doing medicine and then another exam afterwards just to go back to being called what you use to be called before you did all these exams.
> 
> Well that was before I knew how much they earned.



It used to be the case that surgeons weren't doctors; they were usually butchers or barbers.

I'm not sure if they earn much but they do get paid big money.


----------



## UFC (26 Jan 2011)

I find the whole marketing area quite funny... everyone is some sort of marketing manager or assistant marketing manager... or global marketing manager... or some sort of serious sounding title!


----------



## becky (26 Jan 2011)

Titles are a bit passe in our place.  Emails, letters etc are signed, 

Name /Surname
Office of the Director of Stores ..opps sorry procurement.

But if you are going to insist on title, the use of Interim is very now.


----------



## thedaras (26 Jan 2011)

My pet title would be  "Leader"..
We seem to have a lot of "leaders" who haven't a clue how to "lead".
Unless of course it is meant to "lead" us up the garden path/ to "lead" us on a road to nowhere/to lead us into the abyss..there are a lot of good leaders who do just that!


----------



## Marion (26 Jan 2011)

Head of Department/Assistant Head of Department/Department co-ordinator/Assistant co-ordinator.

Totally meaningless, unsalaried titles.

Marion


----------



## Crugers (26 Jan 2011)

*Taoiseach?*


----------



## roker (27 Jan 2011)

It's not what they call you it's what they pay you that counts. Some people will work for less if they have a title.


----------



## truthseeker (27 Jan 2011)

roker said:


> It's not what they call you it's what they pay you that counts. Some people will work for less if they have a title.


 
Depends how much you like a bit of title 'status'. Me personally, between being Toilet Cleaner or Vice President of Bacterial Eradication - if Toilet Cleaner came with a bigger salary Id rather be it!!


----------



## Latrade (27 Jan 2011)

Post college, my very first job was titled environmental engineer and actually was an engineering position. I went for a mortgage and ended up constantly getting refused (you can tell it was a long time ago). Eventually I got a response from a bank as to why they refused and I was informed that they didn't believe my salary was accurate and that "bin men" don't get paid that much. Apparantly they "environmental engineer" job title section only referred to bin men and not actual engineers.

Incidentally, Chemical Engineering does involve a significant aspect of process engineering and design, so I've no problem with that title. It's only really here that Engineer refers more to civil work than mechanical.


----------



## nai (27 Jan 2011)

ajapale said:


> barrista = cafe attendant



i don't have a problem with this one - true translation of barista from wikipedia (so it must be true !!) is -

The word _barista_ is of Italian origin, and in Italian, a barista is a male or female "bartender", who typically works behind a counter, serving both hot drinks (such as espresso), and cold alcoholic and non-alcoholic beverages, not a coffee-maker specifically.

I work in an industry where I interact with alot of 'Consultants' from any of the big consultancy firms in Ireland. My problem is a 'Consultant' is anyone who works for them externally for any of their customers. Doesn't matter if you've 15 years experience or you've just graduated from college with your 1.1 in ancient history & archaeology or philosophy & political science to assist you in your IT Consultancy career !.


----------



## micmclo (27 Jan 2011)

Product "Champion"

Best title I had was Review & Authorization specialist.
Wow, all I did was check other peoples work. Specialist, hah!

I think I got a fancy job title to avoid giving me a supervisors salary, no longer work there


----------



## Padraigb (3 Feb 2011)

becky said:


> I use to think it funny that surgeons insist (well not so much now) on being called Mr. instead of Dr...



Most medics are not entitled to use the title "Doctor", as their degrees are bachelors' ones.

The same applies to dentists, some of whom now affect the title "Doctor".


----------

